# The Weirdest Vore RP Request Ever [Discord] [Kik]



## Snipernoah11 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey I'm just a weird person you probably seen on FA normal if you like Mightyena Vore, anyway I'm like going to be really picky about this and home someone can fill the role.

I wanna do Darkstalkers Vore RP

I prefer playing as Felicia, usalusu swallowing Jon and be discovered shortly after we're wolf consumtpion by Morrigan or Hesin-Ko(Hisen.....Hizen.....I forgot) that try to help the loveable catgirl anyway they can.

Anyway send me a message if you are the miricle person that is interested and we then can talk to each other on Discord.

K, thx, bye X3.

Also on Kik now


(Sorry for the repost, just wanted to let people know I recently redownloaded Kik)


----------

